# Εγκαταστάσεις > Επίγεια & Δορυφορική Λήψη >  >  Εξοπλισμός Nova χωρίς συνδρομή

## sotirisd

Καλησπέρα σε όλα τα παιδιά του forum. Λοιπόν ξύπνησα το πρωί και βλέπω στο σαλόνι του σπιτιού εξοπλισμό Nova (αποκωδικοποιητή, δορυφορικό πιάτο, καλώδιο κεραίας, ένα άλλο πιο μικρό αποκωδικοποιητή) και μένω άγαλμα....  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  Τέλος πάντων, μετά από ώρα μαθαίνω ότι τα έχει στείλει ο θείος μου που άλλαξε πακέτο στη nova+forthnet και χρειαζόταν άλλος αποκωδικοποιητής. Μέχρι και UPS μου έστειλε... 
Αυτό που θέλω να ρωτήσω είναι αν μπορώ να το χρησιμοποιήσω χωρίς συνδρομή και με τι τρόπο αν είναι αυτό εφικτό.

----------


## makatas

Οι απαντήσεις που ζητάς είναι για κάτι παράνομο, άρα ρισκάρεις να κλειδωθεί το θέμα αμέσως. Χωρις συνδρομή δεν μπορείς να δεις NOVA.

----------


## GeorgeVita

Μάλλον εννοεί αν μπορεί να χρησιμοποιήσει τον εξοπλισμό (κεραία, LNB, δέκτη) για να λάβει δορυφορικό πρόγραμμα που δεν χρειάζεται συνδρομή, ίσως από άλλους δορυφόρους.
(http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of...s_at_28%C2%B0E)

----------


## makatas

Τότε λάθος μου. Και σε αυτό το ερώτημα δεν μπορώ να απαντήσω.

----------


## sotirisd

Προφανώς και δεν εννοώ να πράξω κάτι παράνομο ! Δε γνωρίζω αν μπορώ να το χρησιμοποιήσω και με ποιό τρόπο. Αυτό λέω. Πχ ο πατέρας μου έλεγε να το κάνουμε βιδάκια και να το αχρηστεύσουμε. Ε εγώ δε θέλω να το κάνω αυτό. Αφού δεν έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα.

----------


## GeorgeVita

Δώσε το ακριβές μοντέλο του δέκτη για να υπάρχει όλη η πληροφορία. Υπάρχει πιθανότητα κάποιοι δέκτες να λειτουργούν μόνο με την κωδικοποιημένη κάρτα.

----------


## sotirisd

Ο πιο μεγάλος, μαύρος στο χρώμα είναι ο Panasat IRD 720i και έχει 2 υποδοχές για κάρτες. Ο άλλος, ασημί στο χρώμα είναι ο Panasat IRD 990, επίσης με 2 υποδοχές για κάρτες.

----------


## panagism9

Αυτοί οι δέκτες είναι ΠΑΤΑΤΕΣ.Το μόνο που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να συνδέσεις το πιάτο και να λαμβάνεις τον δορυφόρο της νόβα βλέποντας μόνο τα ελέυθερα.

----------


## japetus

Και να κάνεις συνδρομή νόβα θέλοντας να τους χρησιμοποιήσεις δε θα μπορέσεις, αναγκαστικά θα σου δώσουν μαζί καινούριο καλύτερο δέκτη. Σαν δέκτες για ελεύθερα κανάλια δεν κάνουν, κοινώς σου είναι άχρηστοι.. Τον υπολοιπο εξοπλισμό μπορείς βέβαια να τον τοποθετήσεις στην ταράτσα και να αγοράσεις έναν οικονομικό δέκτη της αγοράς για ελεύθερα κανάλια.

----------


## sotirisd

Καλώς. Θα λυθούν και θα γίνουν βιδάκια τότε.

----------


## aktis

Νομιζω οτι οι παλιοι νοβα δεκτες  , μπορουν να λειτουργησουν σαν RF modulator !!!
Δεν το εχω δοκιμάσει  ( αλλά διαβάζοντας τις οδηγίες τους κάτι τέτοιο καταλαβα ) Πιθανόν  κατι αξιζουν για τέτοια χρήση ...  Εχω δει εγκατασταση με καμερα AV στην εισοδο πολυκατοικιας  που πηγαινει μετα σε RF modulator ( εμπορίου , κόστος > 40 -50 ευρω ) και μετα μέσω της κεντρικής εγκατάστασις  TV μοιράζεται σε ολα τα διαμερίσματα ...

----------


## DJman

> Νομιζω οτι οι παλιοι νοβα δεκτες  , μπορουν να λειτουργησουν σαν RF modulator !!!
> Δεν το εχω δοκιμάσει  ( αλλά διαβάζοντας τις οδηγίες τους κάτι τέτοιο καταλαβα ) Πιθανόν  κατι αξιζουν για τέτοια χρήση ...  Εχω δει εγκατασταση με καμερα AV στην εισοδο πολυκατοικιας  που πηγαινει μετα σε RF modulator ( εμπορίου , κόστος > 40 -50 ευρω ) και μετα μέσω της κεντρικής εγκατάστασις  TV μοιράζεται σε ολα τα διαμερίσματα ...



Αυτο που λες με ενδιαφερει παρα πολυ.Γιατι εχω καμερες και θελω να τις στειλω στις τηλεορασεις του σπιτιου. Ξερεις κατι παραπανω?

----------


## antonis_p

> Οι απαντήσεις που ζητάς είναι για κάτι παράνομο, άρα ρισκάρεις να κλειδωθεί το θέμα αμέσως.



Και επειδή τα λίγο παράνομα θέματα μπορεί να συνεχίζονται επ άπειρον, αλλά τα πολύ παράνομα κλειδώνονται αμέσως - όπως αυτό της ιερής αγελάδας nova - ας μην κουβεντιάσουμε με τί συνδρομή μπορείς να βλέπεις το καλύτερο μπουκέτο της Ευρώπης.

----------


## aris k

Σωτηρη  μη τον χαλασης  ειναι  καλος  για ρολοι  κατω απο την τηλεοραση  :Biggrin:

----------


## DJman

> Και επειδή τα λίγο παράνομα θέματα μπορεί να συνεχίζονται επ άπειρον, αλλά τα πολύ παράνομα κλειδώνονται αμέσως - όπως αυτό της ιερής αγελάδας nova - ας μην κουβεντιάσουμε με τί συνδρομή μπορείς να βλέπεις το καλύτερο μπουκέτο της Ευρώπης.



Με ποια συνδρομη ρε παιδια?? πειτε και σε εμας τους Νεους.Και με PM αν δεν θες να θεωρηθει διαφημιση. προσωπικα βλεπω nova ντοκυμαντερ μονο και μονο για την ελληνικη μεταφραση.μπορει να μην ειναι σουπερ μεταφραση αλλα ειναι κατι.

----------


## crown

φιλε Αντωνη τι ενοειs το καλυτερο μπουκετο τηs εθρωπηs για πιο μπουκετο λεs?

----------


## antonis_p

> φιλε Αντωνη τι ενοειs το καλυτερο μπουκετο τηs εθρωπηs για πιο μπουκετο λεs?



Ειρωνικά το λέω, μην το παίρνεις τοις μετρητοίς.

----------


## dalai

Αυτο το σετ που δινει η νοβα ειναι ΜΟΝΟ για πισνεις τη νοβα.Οχι οτι ειναι κλειδωμενο κλπ κλπ.Απλα το πιατο ειναι πολυ μικρο και ο δεκτης κουφος. Επισης ο eurobird 13 δορυφορος που κουβαλαει το νοβα δεν εχει ΤΙΠΟΤΑ αλλο εκτος απο 1-2 μουσικα καναλια με διεθνη μουσικη ,αλλα συμφωνα με τις ρωσο-πολωνικες προτιμησεις (1 στα 5 τραγουδια ακουγονται) . Ουσιαστικο  free  περιεχομενο ,θα δεις πονο στον αγγλικο δορυφορο astra 28,2 ,alla apaithte piato >1,2 metra  και σωστο δεκτη. Κατα τα αλλα τζαπα θα μπεις στο κοπο να τα στησεις....δυστηχως

----------


## djsadim

να κάνω μια ερώτηση; τι διάμετρο πρέπει να έχει το πιάτο για να μην έχω κοψίματα στο σήμα  λόγο καιρού της nova το πιάτο που δίνει η  nova τι διάμετρο έχει ;

----------


## aktis

> Αυτο που λες με ενδιαφερει παρα πολυ.Γιατι εχω καμερες και θελω να τις στειλω στις τηλεορασεις του σπιτιου. Ξερεις κατι παραπανω?



Aν θυμαμαι καλά , οι παλιοί δέκτες νοβα , λεει το manuaλ οτι εχουν μεσα rf modulator  . Αμα βαλεις τον παλιο λοιπον νοβα σε σειρα με μια αλλη συσκευη      πχ καμερα η playstation > nova > tv
οταν δεν λειτουργει σαν δεκτης πρεπει να βγαζει στην εξοδο αυτο που παιρνει σαν εισοδο . Αν θυμαμαι καλά επιλέγεις κατι σαν pass through εισοδο και παίρνεις έξοδο απο RF OUT αλλά δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει .
Εννοειται οτι μια μoνο καμερα συνδεεις ( AV in στο scart ) Δοκίμασε το μόνος σου , απλό ειναι , γιατί o δικός μου panasat  ειναι χωμένος στα scrap ... και πες μας ...

----------


## xlife

> να κάνω μια ερώτηση; τι διάμετρο πρέπει να έχει το πιάτο για να μην έχω κοψίματα στο σήμα  λόγο καιρού της nova το πιάτο που δίνει η  nova τι διάμετρο έχει ;



Ισχύει ο νόμος οσο μεγαλύτερο τόσο καλύτερο. Η συνηθισμένη διάμετρος για τους δορυφορους που ενδιαφέρουν την  Ελλαδα ειναι 60cm έως και 1 μέτρο. Οι περισσότεροι που αγοράζουν μόνοι τους εξοπλισμό αγοράζουν 80cm το οποίο είναι και οικονομικό. Για τα κοψίματα που λες απο τον καιρό εγω με 80αρι και σε δύσκολη περιοχή είμαι καλυμμένος απόλυτα στο ΟΤΕ tv  ενώ σε άλλο 80αρι είχα θεματακια στη digea  αλλά με καλύτερη στόχευση με το πεδιομετρο μου λύθηκαν κι αυτα. Επομένως το κυριότερο ειναι η καλη στόχευση. Στην περιοχή βάζω τα οτεtv με 60αρια πιάτα της nova. Ο καιρός εδω είναι πολύ χάλια συνέχεια, αλλά δεν άκουσα παράπονα απο κανέναν. Αλλά μην ξεχνάς οτι η στόχευση γίνεται με πεδιομετρο που όπως και να το κανεις εχει σημαντική διαφορά.

----------


## dalai

> είχα θεματακια στη digea



Τι εννοεις ?. Η digea πεταει και σε δορυφορο ?>

----------


## xlife

> Τι εννοεις ?. Η digea πεταει και σε δορυφορο ?>



Ναι 7 κανάλια συν το feed για τη ζούγκλα του τριανταφυλλοπουλου στον Eutelsat 3c

----------

